# Who will win the Big Ten?



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Standings:
<pre>
Big Ten Conf	All 
Purdue (3) 12-3	24-3 
Ohio St. (9) 12-4	22-7 
Michigan St. (14)	11-4	21-7 
Wisconsin (17) 11-5	21-7 
Illinois 10-5 18-10
</pre>









Purdue Boilermakers (24-3, 12-3)

Upcoming Schedule:
2.28.10 - Vs. Michigan State
3.03.10 - Vs. Indiana
3.06.10 - @ Penn State









Ohio State Buckeyes (22-7, 12-4)

Upcoming Schedule:
2.27.10 - Vs. Michigan
3.02.10 - Vs. Illinois









Michigan State Spartans (21-7, 11-4)

Upcoming Schedule:
2.28.10 - @ Purdue
3.04.10 - vs. Penn State
3.06.10 - Vs. Michigan 









Wisconsin Badgers (21-7, 11-5)

Upcoming Schedule:
3.03.10 - Vs. Iowa
3.06.10 - @ Illinois









Illinois Fighting Illini (18-10, 10-5)

Upcoming Schedule:
2.27.10 - Vs. Minnesota
3.02.10 - @ Ohio State
3.06.10 - Vs. Wisconsin


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm glad you put the remaining schedule info up. I think it comes down to the MSU at Purdue game and after last night, I don't see MSU winning... It would be a miracle if OSU or Illinois won. Wisconsin seems to have a harder schedule than the MSU/Purdue.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Per KenPOm:

Four Way Tie at 13-5
Illinois at 11-7


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think Purdue has the best chance to go 14-4 which is probably what someone will reach to win it. I'll assume they will win all their home games and then lose either on the road to Ohio St. or Minnesota.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

If a team is going to win it outright, it's going to be Purdue.

Wisconsin has the easiest road to 14-4, which is remarkable.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ohio State and Michigan State share
I think Ohio State is gonna surprise some teams but Wisconsin is tough too with Leuer supposedly on his way back


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No problem for Ohio St in a 17 pt win over Indiana..


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like Illinois and Purdue. Both teams are incredibly dangerous. Out of those two, the edge goes to Purdue.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Voted for my school but I would put my money on Purdue... but wouldn't be too confident about it. The race is tight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Big Ten Today:

11:00 AM: #10 Michigan St. (19-6, 9-3) @ Penn St. (8-15, 0-11); ESPN; [GameTracker]
01:00 PM: Indiana (9-14, 3-8) @ #11 Wisconsin (18-6, 8-4); B10 [GameTracker]
03:30 PM: Iowa (9-16, 3-9) @ #6 Purdue (20-3, 8-3); B10 [GameTracker]


----------



## Reisedoggy (Aug 27, 2004)

I am pretty sure its going to be Purdue... Michigan St has been overrated all year IMO.. I think the coaches in the Big Ten have seen all those Izzo sets for a while now and have figured them out...That is why Mich St. does so well in the NCAA..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

MSU wins 65-54 over Penn State


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ohio State or Purdue. 

OSU by 19 on the road at Illinois. Ever since Turner's return OSU has been the best team in the Big 10.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Would've liked to see Tuner get the triple-double. I believe he finished with like 16,11,8. That guy is so good. Just give him POY now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Huge game tonight between OSU & Purdue. Predictions???


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok I updated the current standings.. 

Couple big games within the next 3 nights.. 

2.20.10 - Purdue @ Illinois
2.21.10 - Ohio St. @ Michigan St.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pretty sure its 4 hours til a slaughter on ESPN..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahahaha. Purdue is jinxed - ESPN is doing a piece on how they're rollin


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow that 3 by Brandon Paul puts Illini up 2 with 3 min left in half.. McCamey already has 8 assists.. interesting.. I still dont see a possible W..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Updated.. 

2.24.10 Games: Purdue @ Minnesota, Ohio St. @ Penn St.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Well, Purdue came up with a huge loss. Hummel injured in the first half. Anyone heard any updated news?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*HUMMEL'S INITIAL DIAGNOSIS IS TORN ACL*

Purdue Boilermakers, The End


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

OUCH for Purdue...that's devastating! their rotation was short enough as is.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, Purdue is done as far as a National Title is concerned. Not that I thought they would win anyway, but still.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

WOW, but that kills their chances for next season as well, he is gonna be out for a while


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

ACL injuries are serious stuff, and even if Hummel comes back, it's unlikely he will ever be the same player he once was.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

He could very well be ready for the start of next season. It's a bad injury no doubt, but 10 years ago this was a career ending injury. Now days, guys are 100% nine months later and playing better than before.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Guys can run and jump, but usually the guy isn't back to where he was athletically until the second season. Confidence in the knee plays a big role in limiting the player that first season as well.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah, Purdue is done as far as a National Title is concerned. Not that I thought they would win anyway, but still.


I really believe they had a chance with no team standing above the rest and Purdue playing close to home, that opportunity is obviously gone.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

croco said:


> I really believe they had a chance with no team standing above the rest and Purdue playing close to home, that opportunity is obviously gone.


I'm with Nim. They had a very good team but not a team that was going to win it all. Bench play is downright awful and three point shooting/perimeter defense for them were serious issues. Too many holes.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> I'm with Nim. They had a very good team but not a team that was going to win it all. Bench play is downright awful and three point shooting/perimeter defense for them were serious issues. Too many holes.


Sucks for us in our brackets; Purdue was a nice paper tiger to fool some suckers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Standings Updated:

Today's Games:

11:00 AM CT: Michigan @ #9 Ohio State (ESPN)
03:00 PM CT: Minnesota @ Illinois (BTN)

Tomorrow: 
03:00 PM CT: #14 Michigan State @ #3 Purdue (CBS)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha who would have thought? odds on 3-way tie? i say it happens


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

It's starting to look that way.


----------

